# غاوي لسبات lisp - lisp



## الحاج فوزي البنا (10 سبتمبر 2009)

سلسلة لسبات مهمة (lisp )
بعضها تم طرحة بالملتقى 
واخري جديدة ​توكلنا على الله​ 
FREEHAND.lsp
ارسم على الاتوكاد وحولها فري هاند
Makes drawing look as if it were drawn freehand - a slight wiggle to line work and a slight overlap at line intersections. Degree of overlap and wiggle can be adjusted independently.
Command
freehand​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*لسب لتحويل الخطوط المنحنيات الى بولى لين*

convert lines and arcs to polylines
لسب لتحويل الخطوط المنحنيات الى بولى لين
command
CONVPOLY​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*انقل جدول من الاكسل للاتوكاد*

انقل جدول من الاكسل للاتوكاد
Read a comma seperated variable (CSV) (e.g. table.csv) file and import to AutoCAD drafting screen as a table

command

table.​


----------



## كريم العشماوى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بجد بجد بجد 

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله الف خير
*


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*Date and Time Stamping.*

Date and Time Stamping.
حدث التاريخ والوقت (اصنع ختما للوحاتك )
When you plot a drawing (or insert an Xref, etc), it's nice to have the Date and Time of the plot stamped on the plotted drawing. This is easily done manually, but wouldn't it be nice to use AutoLisp and have the Time and Date automatically added to your plots
ضع كل المرفق بالسبورت بعد فكها (LISP + DWG.)

command 
TIMESTAMP​


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## wal_dab (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر جزيلا لك والى الامام


----------



## abgar2008 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا صديقي نتوقع المزيد من الهمة يا غاوي


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*لسب السلسلة (الجنزير ) chain*

لسب لرسم سلسلة متصلة وكأنك ترسم خطوط
command
chain​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*لسب الترقيم (منقول من الملتقى )*

NUM.LSP - This program for fast dynamic numbering.
suffix and a prefix can be added
اي يمكنك اضافة اي كلمة قبل وبعد الرقم
وفي حالة الترقيم فقط 
ضع مسافة في ال suffix ومسافة في ال prefix 
command
num​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*لسب لرسم وير مجدول*

create twisted pairs of wires
COMMAND
2WIST​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*Poz لسب استخراج الاحداثيات الشهير (منقول من الملتقي )*

poz لسب استخراج الاحداثيات الشهير (منقول من الملتقي )
command 
poz​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا حاج فوزى دى مشاركة جامدة قوى قوى 
انت مسحت الزعيم باستيكة :5:وواضح كده اننا حندخل منافسة شرسة مع بعض :15:
بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (12 سبتمبر 2009)

لم تلدة امه بعد من يستطع منافستك يا زعيم الاسكندرية


----------



## أبو يمنى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم
ارجو منك معرفة ما هو ال lisp و كيفية استخدامه والاستفاده منه 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو يمنى قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منك معرفة ما هو ال lisp و كيفية استخدامه والاستفاده منه
> وكل عام وانت بخير


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وطريقة عملة سهلة جدا من  
tool
 ثم نختار الملف load application 
lood
وبعد ذلك نغلق الصفحة 
نكتب في شريط الاوامر اختصار الملف ونتبع التعليمات


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*Coord_2 لسب استخراج الاحداثيات*

Coord_2 لسب استخراج الاحداثيات 
command
12​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*استخراج احاثيات في ملف خارجى للتوتال (منقول من الملتقي )*

استخراج احاثيات في ملف خارجى للتوتال (منقول من الملتقي )
جزاه الله خيرا من وضعة بالملتقي 
هذا اللسب افادنى كثيرا بفضل الله
الشرح بالمرفقات (منقول من الملتقي )
command 
i​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك فيك اخي 

لكن سؤوال هل انت من قام بعمل هذه lisps ؟

ارجو ان تمدنا بكتاب عنها او كورس او اي شيئ لانها من الامور الهامه فى الاتوكاد لما توفره من وقت ومجهود 

وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء (من اعطاني سمكه اطعمني يوما ومن علمني الصيد اطعمني كل يوم)


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*سنجد يوما ان شاء الله من يقرأ هذا الكتاب ويستخرج لنا لسبات*







المهندس ابو عمر
سنجد يوما ان شاء الله من يقرأ هذا الكتاب ويستخرج لنا لسبات
الكتاب بالمرفقات


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*سنجد يوما ان شاء الله من يقرأ هذا الكتاب ويستخرج لنا لسبات*










An Introduction To Programming In Emacs Lisp, 2Nd Ed - Robert J. Chassell
الكتاب بالمرفقات​


----------



## محمد مجدي كرم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا موضوع جديد وحلو


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا. وجعل الله لك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*سنجد يوما ان شاء الله من يقرأ هذا الكتاب ويستخرج لنا لسبات*


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*idtl لسب استخراج الاحداثيات الشهير (منقول من الملتقي )*

idtl لسب استخراج الاحداثيات الشهير (منقول من الملتقي )
command
idtl​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*carلسب حساب المساحات الشهير( منقول من المنتدي)*

طريقة الاستخدام بالمرفقات
command
CAR​


----------



## galal980 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خيرا 
أود نصيحة كل المهندسين بتعلم إنشاء الليسبات أوعلى الاقل تعلم استخدامها لانها توفر كما هائلا من الوقت
انا عندما بدات استخدمها في عمليات الحصر ندمت انى لم اكن تعلمتها من زمان
ولكن للأسف اليوم عندنا العلم ووسائله متاحة ولا تجد متعلمين كما الأمس 
والأمس كانوا متعلمون حريصين على العلم رغم قلة الإمكانات والوسائل وذات اليد
باختصار رجاء انتهاز فرصة انفتاح العلم والإستفادة من كل معلومة فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن اينما وجدها فهو أولى الناس بها
وجزا الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع على الإفادة العظيمة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (16 سبتمبر 2009)

galal980 قال:


> تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خيرا
> أود نصيحة كل المهندسين بتعلم إنشاء الليسبات أوعلى الاقل تعلم استخدامها لانها توفر كما هائلا من الوقت
> انا عندما بدات استخدمها في عمليات الحصر ندمت انى لم اكن تعلمتها من زمان
> ولكن للأسف اليوم عندنا العلم ووسائله متاحة ولا تجد متعلمين كما الأمس
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخي الكريم لقد اصبت الهدف
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لسب بروفيلات الصرف الصحي الشهير
3M-SH
command
sheet​لكن يحتاج هذا البرنامج الى ملف مساعد على برنامج الاكسل
محفوظ بامتداد text(tab delimited 
وبترتيب معين
وسافرد لهة موضوع خاص ان شاء الله عندما انتهي من تجهيزة
وعلى كل حال اللسب في المرفقات لمن سمع عنة ويعرف كيف يستخدمة 
هذا اللسب من اللسبات المهمة جدا​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لسب الترقيم باي زيادة تريدها حتى بالكسر العشري

decimal-inc
command
DIN​مهم
ضع كل المرفقات بالسبورت بعد فكها​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*AutoLISP can form an intermediate contour that assumes a linear interpolation between the contour heights*

COMMAND
CT
​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*AutoLISP helps you create alphanumeric text strings where the letters or numbers can change incrementally*























COMMAND
AN​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

FILLET-3-LINES.LSP 
This bit of code lets you automatically fillet three lines by simply selecting them in clockwise or counterclockwise order






​









​COMMAND
F3L​


----------



## كريم العشماوى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور كتير جدا حاج فوزى البنا

بس فى حاجه مهمه بالنسبة للسب عمل بروفيلات الصرف الصحى 

عند استخدامه لا بد استخدام برناج ال sewercad


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كريم العشماوى قال:


> مشكووووووور كتير جدا حاج فوزى البنا
> 
> بس فى حاجه مهمه بالنسبة للسب عمل بروفيلات الصرف الصحى
> 
> عند استخدامه لا بد استخدام برناج ال sewercad


 اعتقد انة لاعلاقة بين هذا اللسب وال sewercad


----------



## كريم العشماوى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب شيت الاكسل الذى لا بد من وجوده بجانب الاوتوكاد لرسم البروفيلات بهذا اللسب .......... كيف تأتى اليه المعلومات ؟

انا اشتغلت بلسب زى ده وكان لابد من اخذ data من ال sewercad بترتيب معين وحفظها فى شيت اكسل مع استخدام اللسب على الاوتوكاد وهنيا لك بالبروفيلات الاكثر من ممتازه


----------



## كريم العشماوى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*لسب لرسم بروفيلات شبكات الصرف الصحى ولكن باستخدام برنامج ال sewercad*

يمكن استخدام هذا اللسب للمهندسين الذين يستخدمون sewercad ومرفق معه شيت اكسل لحفظ البيانات المستخدمه فى الرسم ولكن بتريت معين سوف اذكره فيما بعد


----------



## Akmal (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لا يوجد عندى كلمة شكر مناسبة تعبر عن شكرى و اجلالى لك يا حاج فوزى


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاء الله

ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه ليسب ؟
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amrcivil (7 نوفمبر 2009)

* بجد بجد بجد 

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله الف خير
*​


----------



## halim82 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
موضوع هام فعلا


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## star-eng (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا موضوع رائع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت تعمل المشاركات ذات الاسئله والتي بها الثمين المتين من اللسب (جمع لسب)بترتيب بحيث اننا لا نضيع وسط شكرا و100 100 والف وانت خطير و و والخ 
تستحق الشكر ولكن نرجو ان نرتب الموضوع بهذا الشكل لو امكن
المشاركات ذات الملفات المشاركات الاستفساريه المشاركات الشكريه


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على الموضوع المفيد
ولو امكن ان تزودنا بلسب لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد مع طريقة العمل
وشكرا لك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
لو امكن لسب لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد مع طريقة العمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
لو امكن لسب لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد مع طريقة العمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
لو امكن لسب لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد مع طريقة العمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## moha_aga (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد*



مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
> لو امكن لسب لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد مع طريقة العمل
> ولك جزيل الشكر


من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

moha_aga قال:


> من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد


 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم افدتني كثيرا


----------



## lotfyxp (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شادي يس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يوجد من لديه ليسب لجعل كافة الطبقات في الأوتوكاد غير مقفولة 
مثل الأمر الذي يجعل كافة الطبقات مرئية

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
> لو امكن لسب لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد مع طريقة العمل
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 ملف اكسل لعمل المطلوب


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (5 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذا لسب لكتابة منسوب النقاط (منقول من الملتقى )
;usefull of this program suppose you have topographic drawing and you want to print level
;(z-coordinate)of a point near the point this program provide this service and make layer for
;text level ,to use the program load it then write at command line:wpl
command : wpl​


----------



## a_santawy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## struct-eng (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waaeel1986 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

والله شي ناهي عالآخر .. بارك الله بعمرك يازعيم .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## walid0127098538 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سأحاول جمع الليسبات فى رابط واحد مضغوط لافاده الجميع 

ان شاء الله 

وربنا يوفق كل من يسعى الى افاده الناس مثلك يا استاذى الفاضل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراُ يا حاج فوزي - الموضوع جميل ورائع ومفيد جداً - مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عائلة poz
poz
poa
farooq

ثلاث لسبات تؤدي نفس الغرض
وهو استخراج الاحداثيات في جدول مع اختلافات بسيطة لكى تتلائم مع متطلبات العمل
جربها بنفسك ولاحظ الفرق

command 
poz
poa
farooq
علي التوالي​


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مرفقات عائلة poz


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراُ يا حاج فوزي - الموضوع جميل ورائع ومفيد جداً - مشكووووووووووووور


 جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس محيي واشكرك عل تقيمك للموضوع


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> وهذا لسب لكتابة منسوب النقاط (منقول من الملتقى )
> ;usefull of this program suppose you have topographic drawing and you want to print level
> ;(z-coordinate)of a point near the point this program provide this service and make layer for
> ;text level ,to use the program load it then write at command line:wpl
> ...


 اعادة طرح هذا البرنامج وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منة
يستفاد من هذا البرنامج في ايجاد اي عدد من المناسيب بين نقطتين وذلك بادخال النقاط x&y&z وتوصيلهم بخط 
مناسيب النقاط معروفة لانك ادخلتها 
منايسيب مابين النقاط تستخرج بهذا البرنامج او بامر id


----------



## Jamal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

:77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## jirar (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر الى الحاج فوزي البنا والى الامام دوما مع التمنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائمين


----------



## area2000 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mdsayed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من صلى عليه
وصلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من لم يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى*​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
قمت بتنزيل كل اللبسبات التى وضعتها ولتسمح لى بارفاق كل الليسبات السابقة مجمعة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> قمت بتنزيل كل اللبسبات التى وضعتها ولتسمح لى بارفاق كل الليسبات السابقة مجمعة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
واكيد نرحب بما تفضلت بة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.reemoz (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه
عمل رائع جدا ومجهود اروع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس صغنون (10 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لك ياحاج فوزي على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله في علمك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## مجدى محمود سالم (11 يناير 2010)

انا فى غاية الامتنان والشكر لقبولى بالمنتدى المحترم واشكر كل من ساهم وشارك فى وصول المنتدى لهذا الوضع الرائع .


----------



## saad1988 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الجيد المفيد


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
بدات بتعلم اللغة ولكن في مجال الذكاء الاصطناعي 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اختنا المشرفة 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
وفقك الله في مجال الذكاء الصناعي والى الامام دائما


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير*
*


----------



## draftsman1 (17 مارس 2010)

والله مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااائع


----------



## abosalah1 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## Mastermind_00 (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع فعلا يستحق التثبيت

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة انت ووالديك ومن احببت ان شاء الله
اللهم آمين
​


----------



## mh1234eg (18 مارس 2010)

*lموضوع يستحق التقدير وجزيل الشكر والاحترام ويجعلها الله عز وجل فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله*


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا عم الله لا يحرمنا من ليسباتك


----------



## MHM-MHM (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة انت ووالديك ومن احببت ان شاء الله
ونرجوالمزيد


----------



## MHM-MHM (22 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة انت ووالديك ومن احببت ونرجوالمزيد*​


----------



## anas sleem (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على ه\ة اليسبات المفيدة


----------



## anas sleem (22 مارس 2010)

ارجو التكرم بإعطائى اليسبات الخاصة بحصر الكميات حيث أننى مهندس موقع وحاسب كميات


----------



## anoor1 (22 مارس 2010)

بقيه الليسبات الخاصة بالصرف الصحي والقطاعات الطوليه الله يكرمك


----------



## رائد سليمان (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم وأرجو تحميل بقيه الليسبات الخاصة بالصرف الصحي والقطاعات الطوليه الله يكرمك


----------



## abdallahothman (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## misho2797 (29 مارس 2010)

بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي موضوع غايه غايه ف الروعه


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لسب الصرف الصحي بالمشاركة رقم 29 
وطريقة الاستخدام جاري البحث عنها


----------



## mohamedhasoun (4 أبريل 2010)

شكراااا علي المجهود


----------



## mostafammy (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (5 أبريل 2010)

مرفق لسب sumlen لقياس اطوال مجموعة خطوط حتى ولو كانت متباعدة
ولابد ان تكون خطوط وليست بولى لين

command : sumlen


----------



## MHM-MHM (11 مايو 2010)

الصراحة ليسبات روعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا والله الله يجزيك خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## medo05 (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## magicsoft2002 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## abdo_plant (30 مايو 2010)

يا شباب حد عنده ليسب لكتابة احداثيات النقاط داخل الاكسل لوسمحتوا


----------



## abdo_plant (30 مايو 2010)

*يا شباب حد عنده ليسب لكتابة احداثيات النقاط من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل لوسمحتوا*


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (31 مايو 2010)

استخراج احداثيات في ملف خارجي


----------



## ابو ساره111 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو سليم (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و هذه اضافة بسيطة
مكتبة بلوكات و كتب و برامج و ليسبات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14994002/f3e0f1de/sharing.html


شرح فيديو لبعض البرامج و الليسبات
http://www.youtube.com/user/ENGWEB13


----------



## hassanaki (15 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_rehab (16 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ياااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## tamersab (12 يوليو 2010)




----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يوليو 2010)

والله ماشاء الله، ومشكور على هذه الليسبات وبما انك يا زميلي غاوي ليسبات فلا بد لك ان تحل لنا هذا الليسب المستعصي وهو:
1 - اريد عند النقر على النقطة الموجودة على شاشة الاوتوكاد او اللاند ديسك توب وهذه النقطة بالطبع لها احداثياتها وجميع المعلومات عنها في ال Database ( كالرقم والاسم، والاحداثيات، والارتفاع، والاطوال، والاعماق.... الخ)
فالليسب المطلوب بمجرد النقر على هذه النقطة ان تعطيك على شكل Table او List جميع المعلومات عن هذه النقطة،
ارجو ان تفيدنا في هذا الموضوع زشكرا جميلا لك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (26 يوليو 2010)

عمرو سليم قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و هذه اضافة بسيطة
> مكتبة بلوكات و كتب و برامج و ليسبات
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/14994002/f3e0f1de/sharing.html
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا مهندس عمرو 
مكتبة رائعه ونرجوا منك المزيد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (26 يوليو 2010)

مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> والله ماشاء الله، ومشكور على هذه الليسبات وبما انك يا زميلي غاوي ليسبات فلا بد لك ان تحل لنا هذا الليسب المستعصي وهو:
> 1 - اريد عند النقر على النقطة الموجودة على شاشة الاوتوكاد او اللاند ديسك توب وهذه النقطة بالطبع لها احداثياتها وجميع المعلومات عنها في ال database ( كالرقم والاسم، والاحداثيات، والارتفاع، والاطوال، والاعماق.... الخ)
> فالليسب المطلوب بمجرد النقر على هذه النقطة ان تعطيك على شكل table او list جميع المعلومات عن هذه النقطة،
> ارجو ان تفيدنا في هذا الموضوع زشكرا جميلا لك


شكرا لك مهندس مازن 
وللاسف لايوجد لدي حاليا هذا الليسب وسابحث لك عنه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## cromba (19 أغسطس 2010)

يا ريت شرح طريقة لزب الصرف الصحى من فضلك يا باشمهندس و شكرااااااا بجد على تعبك مش عارفين نقولك اية


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassem2005 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاطاطا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك........الف شكر


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يعجز الوصف عن الشكر أخي الكريم

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل الله عملك
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rocker (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## galal980 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## odwan (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع رفع الله قدرهم ونفع بهم وزادهم بسطة في العلم والجسم


----------



## حسام عمر (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير 
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ام اسامة (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. فعلا" مجهود طيب .. حفظك الله لمنتدانا العزيز


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أنا بتقابلني مشكله لما ااجي أفتح فايل كاد وبعاني منها كثيرا 
وهي عند فتح فايل الكاد تظهر مجموعه أوامر تفيد بأن هناك خطأ وعندما أقوم بأخذ رسمه معينه من فايل أخر لكي أضعها ف الفايل بيأخذ زمن كتير (10 دقائق أو أكثر ) 
الرساله اللي بتظهر عباره عن الاتي Customization file loaded successfully. Customization Group: ACAD
Customization file loaded successfully. Customization Group: CUSTOM
Customization file loaded successfully. Customization Group: EXPRESS
Opening an AutoCAD 2004/LT 2004 format file.
Regenerating model.
AutoCAD Express Tools Copyright © 2002-2004 Autodesk, Inc.
AutoCAD menu utilities loaded.Initializing VBA System...Execution 
errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution 
errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution 
errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution 
errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution 
errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution errorExecution error
Command: COMMANDLINE


----------



## midozola (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## beginner engineer (6 يونيو 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## sameh_majeed (2 أغسطس 2011)

ما هي الطريقه السليمه لتعلم الليسب بطريقه صحيحه ؟؟ علما اني لدي خبره جيده في استخدام الاوتوكاد


----------



## aymanallam (2 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## elsaid_yehia (25 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## ELKAISAR (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمزهههههه (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## omarsayed (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## oc1045 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا خالص


----------



## خضر سالم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله يا جماعة الواحد مش عارف يشكركوا أد إيه ...
الموضوع فعلاً غاية فى الأهمية 
أشكر الحاج فوزى وجميع الزملاء على إسهاماتهم الرائعة فى هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sam16980 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك لكم معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## ahmedgeda83 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

هلي في ليسب بيشتغل مع برنامج السيرفر لضبط دقة حساب الكميات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed2saleh (8 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر على اللسبات الاكتر من مفيدة


----------



## alkaisar84 (19 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررين كثير


----------



## منوش مو (21 يناير 2012)

*شكرا *


----------



## kotoz99 (21 يناير 2012)

موضوع غاية فى الروعة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## amr awad (22 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## falconsky2008 (14 يونيو 2012)

الشكر كل الشكر للحاج فوزى البنا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ودى مساهمة بسيطة منى جمعت كل اللسبات فى فايل واحد ووضعتهم على الميديا فاير تقديراً لهذا المجهود الكريم وحتى يستفيد كل الزملاء .http://www.mediafire.com/?ot7m6vx2ttrzjnn


----------



## على عطيه (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الضخم


----------



## عبدالباسط فرج (26 أكتوبر 2012)

المادة دكاء صناعي نرجو ممن لديه برامج قابلة للتنفيد بلغةlispان يفيدني


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مجموعةلسبات جديدة - تحميل مباشر ​ من هنا​


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خي وفتح لك ابواب العلم ونفع المسلمين بعلمك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taiscer (10 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (21 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (21 مارس 2013)

شكراا يا هندسه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 مارس 2013)

سؤال ؛
هل يوجد ليسب لايجاد مركز المبنى او عمود .فهو يهمن في الرسم. لحساب الزلازل


----------



## saad_abdelkader (12 أبريل 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## الصكر العراقي (12 أبريل 2013)

الاخ الحاج فوزي ممكن الحصول على رمز التفعيل الخاص باليسب (3M-SH
command
sheet) علما انني حملة على اوتوكاد لكن لايتقبل رمز التفعيل


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (20 أبريل 2013)

الليسب كويس بس جربتة بيرسم الملف بشكل غريب شوية ياريت ايضاح ىاكتر


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك و نطمع بالمزيد


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (20 أبريل 2013)

يا بشمهندس انا مش فاهم اذاي اشغل اللسب ع الاتوكاد


----------



## mr_1811 (3 يونيو 2013)

موضوع من روائع الموضوعات 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

........

معايا لسب بسيط للترقيم


----------



## mr_1811 (3 يونيو 2013)

eng.ahmedyounes قال:


> يا بشمهندس انا مش فاهم اذاي اشغل اللسب ع الاتوكاد


بسيطه خالص 
اكتب ap 
دور على مكان اللسب عندك على الهارد 
علم على اللسب واضغط load
ثم clos
اكتب اسم اللسب او اختصاره فى شريط 

Command
واتبع المطلوب


----------



## عمار حسان2 (3 يونيو 2013)

ممكن لسب يربط بين النقطة والتكست الموجود على شاشة الاوتوكاد بحيث يتغير منسوب النقطة من 0 الى القيمة الموجوده على التكست


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (13 يونيو 2013)

مشكو جدا


----------



## ابو عبد السلام m (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم لكل من يجتهد لان يفيد البشر بالعلم ولكم منى كل تحيات


----------



## alwaaan (11 نوفمبر 2013)

نسال اللة لكم العفو والعافية


----------



## mohammed samomi (5 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## يونس الدايمي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير 

انا استفدت كثير جدا من الليسبات


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (15 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن طاهر (21 فبراير 2014)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء أخى الحبيب ونفع الله بنا وبكم
​


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (22 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hammar51 (22 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.frahat (27 فبراير 2014)

رائع جدا والف شكر


----------



## emademy69 (22 مارس 2014)

شكر جزيلا لك علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

شكر جزيلا لك علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد شواني (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## emaaad (27 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في موازينكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bakr mohamed (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Drud (2 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الباحث عن التطور (3 يونيو 2014)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## king love (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود
اذا سمحت بضيف شوية لسبات مهمة لمهندسي الطرق حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## ahhmd333 (3 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اريد ليسب لايجاد ابعاد اي شكل من خلال تحويلها الى مستطي كان يكون لديك مثلث بوليلاين مرسوم وعند النقر عليه يعطيك طول وعرض مكافئين لطول المثلث ومساحته .
واخر لعد التيكست في المخطط وفرزهم كان يعطيك F1 = 10 , f2=19 وهكذا اذا ممكن


----------



## نضال زيتون (16 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 يونيو 2014)

الصكر العراقي قال:


> الاخ الحاج فوزي ممكن الحصول على رمز التفعيل الخاص باليسب (3m-sh
> command
> sheet) علما انني حملة على اوتوكاد لكن لايتقبل رمز التفعيل


sheet


----------



## engabdo888 (17 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed diad (17 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## تنوب قنوى (19 يونيو 2014)

ألف شكر لك


----------



## alaa hashem 1434 (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bbbahaa (27 أغسطس 2014)

​جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## hamada kang (14 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (3 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أبو عبد الله علي (8 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه اللسبات القيمة
ممكن لسب لحساب مجموعة من المساحات المنفصلة مثلا حساب مساحات قواعد منفصلة في مبني


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (16 أغسطس 2015)

أبو عبد الله علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه اللسبات القيمة
> ممكن لسب لحساب مجموعة من المساحات المنفصلة مثلا حساب مساحات قواعد منفصلة في مبني


اخي المهندس ابو عبدالله 
دي خاصية موجودة داخل برنامج الاتوكاد 
تابع دروس المهندس هشام فوزي 
https://youtu.be/BnM602N2BRo


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (7 سبتمبر 2016)

مجموعة ليسبات جديدة
http://www.surveydrawing.net/free-auto-lisp-top-source.html


----------



## ايمن صديق (9 سبتمبر 2016)

_*الحاج فوزي البنا جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم في المجتمعات .
انا مبتدئ في تعلم برنامج civil 3d . اذا أمكن ممكن ليسبات لاختصار مهام تحويل النقاط الى aligment و profile و cross section و احتساب كميات ال cut و fill . وشكرا 
*_


----------



## عمرو عبدالمنعم (30 سبتمبر 2016)

Command


----------



## عمرو عبدالمنعم (30 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## عمرو عبدالمنعم (30 سبتمبر 2016)

Comand


----------



## eng.walid63 (5 يونيو 2017)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (20 أكتوبر 2017)

*PipeLay.lsp*

*PipeLay.lsp is an autoLisp program for a pipe to pipe connection. This program creates a drawing for your shop to wrap around the pipe to mark the cut. As you can see in the image below, the program has a problem figuring the length of the pipe when the offset option is used. (I'll fix that someday.) The cut is correct. The length is wrong.
**Plot this drawing out. Cut the drawing following the top of each line. Wrap the drawing around the pipe. Mark the cut lines and grab a torch!*command 
pipelay


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (11 يناير 2018)

لسب تصدير جدول مرسوم من الاوتوكاد للاكسل *autocad to Excel 
TE : command*

http://cadtips.cadalyst.com/tables/export-table-lines-and-text-excel
.
https://youtu.be/1t3gONnOiQU


----------



## aral (17 يناير 2018)

بارك الله فيك الحاج فوزى البناء ربنا يجزيك الف خير


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 مايو 2020)

لسب تصدير جدول مرسوم من الاوتوكاد للاكسل ​*autocad to Excel
TE : command*


----------



## HATEM ABUL KASSEM (15 يونيو 2020)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## amgad ali (12 يوليو 2020)

بارك الله فيك 
وزادك من العلم


----------

